# Linksys WUSB54GS USB Wireless Adapter



## dohertywa (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello all:

I have recently installed 8.0 on a spare machine and all is well except for a USB wifi adapter I have.  According to dmesg when I plug it in, it's listed a <Broadcom> on ugen4.2.  I attempted to utilize ndisgen to create kernel modules from the Windows drivers, but I don't believe I used the correct files, because when I tried to load the modules I experienced a dump and needed to restart.
The drivers from Linksys are contained in a CAB I was able to extract, as the other files contained only .cat and .inf files.

Does anyone have any experience with this device and if so might they be able to guide me into getting it to work correctly?

For those interested, it's model number is: WUSB54GS v2.1
Serial number: MI010GA02421

The adapter is my only option unfortunately, as I am not able to run a cable to this machine.

Thanks kindly in advance.


----------



## dohertywa (Dec 5, 2009)

As per another post in this forum I've included the output of usbconfig:


```
carbon# usbconfig -u 4 -a 2 dump_device_desc
ugen4.2: <Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Broadcom> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0002 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x13b1 
  idProduct = 0x0014 
  bcdDevice = 0x0006 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Broadcom>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <8057>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

I hope it can help.


----------

